
The NSA Python instructional manual [pdf] - wyclif
https://nsa.sfo2.digitaloceanspaces.com/comp3321.pdf
======
wyclif
OP here. I edited the title and removed the word "declassified" since I don't
think this was ever classified info in the first place.

It is, however, a nicely graded intro-to-advanced Python manual.

